# Boat size? Fishing Near/Offshore Reefs



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a Carolina Skiff 2180 DLX/115 hp yamaha 2 cycle. and was wondering about which Reefs or Towers, between Altamaha Sound and St. Mary's Entrance would be safely reachable in a 2-3 ft. Sea.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jul 22, 2011)

We've got a 24 shearwater bay boat and have gone all the way to the g reef. Just have to pick days your comfortable with. Should be able to reach A reef and C reef pretty easily


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 23' dlv and have fished 25 miles out. Just have to pick your days and be sea-wise.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 23, 2011)

I fished a 19 ft fish and ski bayliner at KC reef (about 11 miles out) fairly regularly on calm days and once took it to CCA (about 20 out) on a calm day but that was a bit far.  

But isnt the boat you are talking about an almost flat bottomed skiff?

I would forget the 2-3 seas and only look at days that NOAA is calling for 1-2 foot or less for any but the closest reefs 

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 23, 2011)

Sharkfighter said:


> I fished a 19 ft fish and ski bayliner at KC reef (about 11 miles out) fairly regularly on calm days and once took it to CCA (about 20 out) on a calm day but that was a bit far.
> 
> But isnt the boat you are talking about an almost flat bottomed skiff?
> 
> ...



You're right about this being flat bottomed, but with the deal I got on it's purchase and it's lenght and knowing that it will float in skinny water as to be able to get into marsh creaks and run in the Altamaha, I when ahead with the purchase with the assumption it could get me to some near off  shore targets on calmer day's. I used the 2-3 ft. reference just in case I went out on a glass surface and had to come in under more than ideal conditions even if I'd have to take it slower, in which I know I would, but that don't bother me, having to go slower that is and the thing about this boat is  contrary to what I've read some opinions about the DLX model is, I find it to be as dry or in some conditions a dryer ride compared to other makes within it's size. I've ran it in 2 footers with an occational 3, but only in the sounds and around the outside of Saint Simons & Jekyll and I need some advice from boaters that have experenced these conditions when shore is more than just a few minutes away. I've been out, but I was in 28-36 ft. charters.


----------



## Mweathers (Jul 24, 2011)

I am not trying to be ugly or a smart to do,  If you have to ask the question, you simply do not have enough experience to be offshore in that boat. Work very close in and when you are comfortable you will know when to go and when to stay on the hill.  Why take your life in your hands?  Sea heights of 2-3 are calm, but in that boat, the interval is going to be the telling tale. 2-3' at 12 seconds is way different than 2-3' at 4 seconds.

Just saying.

Mike


----------



## CAL (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with Mike.Don't take chances,the sea is not forgiving for anything.Bad weather can blow up in very short order.Many times there is nothing one can do but depend on ones boat for the results.Make sure your decision is the correct one.Good fishing to ya.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 24, 2011)

Mweathers said:


> I am not trying to be ugly or a smart to do,  If you have to ask the question, you simply do not have enough experience to be offshore in that boat. Work very close in and when you are comfortable you will know when to go and when to stay on the hill.  Why take your life in your hands?  Sea heights of 2-3 are calm, but in that boat, the interval is going to be the telling tale. 2-3' at 12 seconds is way different than 2-3' at 4 seconds.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, I appreciate yours and Cal’s input and concerns and no offence taken. These and all other's coments I've gotten so for is what I am asking for and your advice is the exact way of my intent of proceeding, I’ve seen boats of this size out and I know it wasn’t their first time but also know they started out knowing nothing about boating at one time in their life. I’m not new to boating by no means and I have been out and around the sounds for several years and believe me I know exactly what you mean about the difference between long interval compared to very short interval waves, got in to some very short 3 footers once, for a short period , at the St. Marys jetties in a 15 ft. boat with waves dipping about 6 - 8 inches over the closed bow and believe me that educated me a whole lot more in boating in short time and at that moment, I was thinking, in short life. I’m a little older and a lot more cautious since then and I know after you go out hundreds of safe times, it only takes that one time of making a bad judgment and you’ll find yourself in a deadly situation. I feel I have enough experience to safely venture out to some fishing areas just off shore but before doing so I wanted to get some others comments on their experiences  in boats of this size off shore. It’s not like I’m going to run out 15 or twenty miles in it. I’m only looking for some spots that are less than  10 miles on calmer , blue sky, days with a rising pressure and 1-2 ft. or less, slow sea prediction, and really prefer staying well within site of land, otherwise I know of too many inshore spots to catch fish. In my life’s experience, asking questions and getting opinions from different one’s can led you to learn new things about something you thought you already knew everything about. 
Alan Shepard most likely started his experience of being launched into space jumping on a pogo stick.

Thanks again for your advice and concerns.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 25, 2011)

Sharkfighter said:


> I fished a 19 ft fish and ski bayliner at KC reef (about 11 miles out) fairly regularly on calm days and once took it to CCA (about 20 out) on a calm day but that was a bit far.
> 
> But isnt the boat you are talking about an almost flat bottomed skiff?
> 
> ...



KC @ 11 miles out would be the most extreme outer limit of any off shore ventures I would even consider and that would have to be on the most perfect conditions, but more than likely, never will be out that far, Thanks.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 25, 2011)

skiff23 said:


> I have a 23' dlv and have fished 25 miles out. Just have to pick your days and be sea-wise.



You can well bet, Pick, I will, Thanks


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 25, 2011)

Mweathers said:


> the interval is going to be the telling tale. 2-3' at 12 seconds is way different than 2-3' at 4 seconds.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Mike




X2

I took out my 25 Ft older Mako which is a heavy boat in what was supposed to be 2-3 Ft but they were much bigger and very close together.  I felt no shame in turning around and heading back in.  

Also been out and they were far apart so not a problem.  

Ya never know til you go and then just don't try and be a hero.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 25, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> We've got a 24 shearwater bay boat and have gone all the way to the g reef. Just have to pick days your comfortable with. Should be able to reach A reef and C reef pretty easily



Reef A, ALT,KBY,C, BH and TC, would be about as far out as I'd be going, Thanks for your reply.


----------



## drdarby45 (Jul 27, 2011)

The fella im wornking with told me once he has seen some idiot in the stream in a 17 whaler loaded down with gas cans by himself and another person at grays in a 14 ft aluminum boat! Dont be one of those guys


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 27, 2011)

drdarby45 said:


> The fella im wornking with told me once he has seen some idiot in the stream in a 17 whaler loaded down with gas cans by himself and another person at grays in a 14 ft aluminum boat! Dont be one of those guys



Not hard to figure out why they were by themselves!!
Who would go out fishing with anyone that foolish?


----------



## HuntNTails (Jul 27, 2011)

TheReelMe said:


> Not hard to figure out why they were by themselves!!
> Who would go out fishing with anyone that foolish?



Don't think I'd got with either of those. Don't think they had it all there.


----------

